# So whos excited for Quarter Horse Congress???!!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me! ME ME ME! I'm trying to figure out when I want to go... (watching not competing)...


----------



## Jmccurdy (Aug 11, 2011)

Im only watching too lol but i love it! exspecial the rodeo compitions such as barrel and all


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of going the weekend of the rodeo. They are having a tour bus pick folks up and take them to the arena. I've never seen real bull riding before...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

ME TOOO! It'll be my first time there! I cant wait to see Stud Alley! LOL! And catch the sales at the end!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

EEK! I'm so excited. Will also be going as a spectator so I can drool over all the pretty horses and go on a shopping spree at the trade show!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ink said:


> EEK! I'm so excited. Will also be going as a spectator so I can drool over all the pretty horses and go on a shopping spree at the trade show!


I'll be spectating too, LOL! They say look for crowds at the end for good sales!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh I'll keep that in mind if we're there towards the end. We usually only go up for one weekend, and I've no idea which one it will be yet. It was kind of last minute last year; I'm hoping they'll give me more than two days notice this time around lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

PUPPY ALLEY! Don't forget PUPPY ALLEY!!!

I am torn. I like the auction but I really want to see the bull riding. Plus the boys are bored on the pleasure weekends. I think they'd have a blast for the speed stuff....


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

O my puppy alley is a dangerous place! The cuteness is too much to take. I have to constantly repeat "I cannot get another dog". 

The speed stuff is fun. The freestyle reining is pretty cool too if you can get tickets for it.


----------



## imritamiller (Sep 4, 2011)

ive always wanted to attend the Quarter Horse Congress.
Maybe someday!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I AM  
Not showing, just watching friends and, of course, shopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestriian (Sep 2, 2011)

I have 4 people from my old barn going! Unfortunately I'm not going to watch, but I wish the best to them!


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm really excited! Not showing...just watching. Probably going for the last week...catch some shopping deals and watch the Sweepstakes.


----------

